# virtualbox-ose build fails - missing pthread_*



## GraemeA (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm trying to build VirtualBox 4.3.30 from ports and the build fails with:

```
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.3.30/out/freebsd.amd64/release/bin/VBoxXPCOM.so: error: undefined reference to 'pthread_condattr_init'
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.3.30/out/freebsd.amd64/release/bin/VBoxXPCOM.so: error: undefined reference to 'pthread_getschedparam'
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.3.30/out/freebsd.amd64/release/bin/VBoxXPCOM.so: error: undefined reference to 'pthread_setschedparam'
```

I'm on  10.1-RELEASE-p10.

Any ideas would be much appreciated as I've been thrashing around to no avail for a couple of hours.


----------



## GraemeA (Aug 7, 2015)

Sorry, wrong forum


----------

